# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ >  Ուշադիր քայլեք

## քաղաքացի

Ամեն տարի՝ ձմեռները, երբ առաջին ձյունը գալիս ու կիսատ հալվում է ու սառույց է դառնում:
Առանց բացառության ինքս ամեն ձմեռ հավեսով ընկնում եմ: Անցյալ տարի 2 անգամ ընկել եմ ուրիշին օգնելու պատճառով (զոհեր չեղան  :LOL:  ): Այս տարի դեռ ոչմեկին չեմ փորձել օգնել, դեռ չեմ ընկել  :Wink:  
Ես ընկնել կոտրվելուց չեմ վախենում և առանց վախենալու քայլում եմ:
Իսկ դուք ինչե՞ր եք մշակում հանգիստ ու անվախ քայլելու համար:

----------


## Արսեն

ես օրինակ նենց պլատֆորմով կոշիկ եմ առնում, որ եթե <ուզենամ էլ>, չեմ ընկնի.

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վերջին տարիներին արդեն ավանդույթի պես ձմռան ընթացքում գոնե մի անգամ սայթաքում ու շրմփում եմ գետնին  :Cray: , որից հետո որոշ ժամանակ կապտուկներով եմ ման գալիս։   :Black Eye:  Օդ եմ թռնում (ահագին բարձր), հետո՝ շրը՜մփ... մեջքի վրա գետնին...  :Blush:

----------


## Artgeo

Մեր բակում, ինչ ես ապրում եմ ու ասում են, դրանից շատ առաջ էլ, տարին տասերկու ամիս, ջուր ա հավաքվում։ Դե գիտեք, զարգացած, երկնիշ թվերով զարգացող, բոլոր երկրների բակերում էլ տենցա։ Էս ջուրը ջուր չեղած ժամանակ քչանումա ու սառում։ Հա, ի դեպ, նույն էդ երկրում, ջուրը երկու-երեք ժամ են տալիս։ Հետո որ ջուրը տալիս են, էս սառուցի վրա ջուր ա ավելանում ու նորից սառում։ Վրաից էլ ձյունա գալիս ու... Կարճ ասած, բոլորիդ հրավիրում եմ մեր բակ՝ սահուկադաշտ։ ԱՆՎՃԱՐ։  Հենց հոգնեք ու/կամ սուրճ ուզենք, կբարձրանաք մեր տուն։ Բակի մեջտեղում էլ կլոր երկաթներ են, դրանցից կբռնվեք, որ չընկնեք։  :Smile:

----------


## Kita

այս տարի ընկել եմ...երեք տառի է չէի ընկել, երևի որոշեցին վերևում, որ շատ է... :Angry2:  
ու ինստի դեմը :LOL:

----------


## Լոս

Շատ զվարճալի մարդածին ֆենոմենա էտ սառույցի վրա ընկնելը։

ուրեմն։ վոտերը միքիչ ծալելով ծանրության  կենտրոնը մոտեցնում ենք գետնին, որպիսզի ընկնելու հավանականությունը պակասի։ Ակա պինգվինի պես :Ճ

----------


## Angelina

Ես ընդհանրապես չեմ ընկնում: Բայց հանկարծ աչքով չտամ:   :Tongue:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ուրեմն։ վոտերը միքիչ ծալելով ծանրության կենտրոնը մոտեցնում ենք գետնին, որպիսզի ընկնելու հավանականությունը պակասի։ Ակա պինգվինի պես :Ճ


Ես որ պինգվինի պես քայլում եմ, ինձ ձեռ են առնում  :LOL:  Իսկ ընդհանրապես, չնայած ես շատ հեշտ ընկնող մարդ եմ, որովհետև անուշադիր եմ քայլում, բայց ձմեռները մենակ վազելուց եմ ընկնում  :LOL:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Իմ մոտ վայրէջք կատարելը շատ լավ է ստացվում, մանավանդ մեր ճամփեքին… Մեր դիքերով քայլողը շատ լավ կասկադիոր կարող է աշխատել նմանատիպ ֆիլմերում… :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

Ինձ դուրա գալի որ մարդիկ ընկնում են(անվտանգ) :Smile:  , նենց շփոթված տեսք են ստանում հետո նամանավանդ աղջկեքը :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իմ մոտ վայրէջք կատարելը շատ լավ է ստացվում, մանավանդ մեր ճամփեքին… Մեր դիքերով քայլողը շատ լավ կասկադիոր կարող է աշխատել նմանատիպ ֆիլմերում…


Բայց ձեր դիքերով քայլելը շատ հաճելի է: Քեզ ֆիլմում ես զգում, ամեն մի քայլդ մտածված ես անում: Պատկերացրու, ձեր կողմերում ընդհանրապես չեմ ընկել:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Բայց ձեր դիքերով քայլելը շատ հաճելի է: Քեզ ֆիլմում ես զգում, ամեն մի քայլդ մտածված ես անում: Պատկերացրու, ձեր կողմերում ընդհանրապես չեմ ընկել:


Դե, մեր դիքերով չես բարձրացել, բայց հաստատ դպրոցի դիմացի դիքը իջել ես ու բարձրացել… դա էլ քեզ օրինակ :Wink:  
Ու պատկերացրու, որ էդ դիքերով բարձրանալն ավելի դժվար է քան իջնելը… Իջնելուց, որ սխալ քայլ ես անում, միանգամից հայտնվում ես ներքևում… (մարմնական վնասվածքներով կամ առանց)… Իսկ բարձրանալուց, անցյալ տարի էր կարծեմ, մի տեղ "լռվել մնացել էի": Մի քայլ անում էի ու ընկնում, հենց փորձում էի կրկին առաջանալ… նույն տեղում 3-4 անգամ վայրէջք կատարեցի :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հա՛, բարձրանալ չեմ փորձել: Ես միշտ իջել եմ  :LOL:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Հա՛, բարձրանալ չեմ փորձել: Ես միշտ իջել եմ


Ուղղակի բարձրանալուց ընկնելն այն առավելությունն ունի, որ տեսնում ես թե ուր ես ընկնում :LOL:

----------


## Վազգեն

Մի քանի տարուց ավել կլինի, որ չեմ սայթաքել։ :Tongue:   Ես չնկնելու իմ հնարքը ունեմ։ Սայթաքուն մասերով մանր–մանր քայլերով եմ գնում, միշտ օգնել է։

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Մի քանի տարուց ավել կլինի, որ չեմ սայթաքել։  Ես չնկնելու իմ հնարքը ունեմ։ Սայթաքուն մասերով մանր–մանր քայլերով եմ գնում, միշտ օգնել է։


Ինսկ եթե սառույցը վրա ձյուն է լինում, այդ դեպքում ինչպե՞ս ես նկատում սայթաքուն մասերը։

----------


## Վազգեն

> Ինսկ եթե սառույցը վրա ձյուն է լինում, այդ դեպքում ինչպե՞ս ես նկատում սայթաքուն մասերը։


Դե այդ ժամանա արդեն էլ ընտրության հանարավորություն չեմ ունենում ու գետնին եմ հայտնվում։ :LOL:

----------


## Cleopatra

Վայ այս թեման շատ արդիական է, դե ինչ ասեմ մի երկու խորհուրդ էլ իմ կողմից :Wink:  Եթե ես քայլում եմ սառույցի վրայով ապա դա քայլել չի կոչվում այլ սահել :LOL:  ես ոտքերս չեմ բարձրացնում գետնից այլ ինչպես չմուշկների վրա սահելով անցնում եմ վտանգավոր զոնան :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի հատ էլ երթուղայիններին խորհուրդ տվեք ոնց «քայլեն», թե չէ դիքերով չեն կարողանում բարձրանալ, դրա պատճառով դասից 40 րոպե ուշանում եմ  :Sad:

----------


## Աբելյան

ես միշտ 4 վերջույթների վրա եմ ընկնում: Իմ համար ընկնելը պրոբլեմ չի:

----------


## Breath of wind

նորից գալիսա ընկնելու սեզոնը  :Sad:

----------


## xman

> նորից գալիսա ընկնելու սեզոնը


իսկ չընկնելու համար պետք է պահպանակ օգտագործել…

----------


## Արամ

> իսկ չընկնելու համար պետք է պահպանակ օգտագործել…


Մենակ հայերը կարան Սապոգին Պահպանակ ասեն :Tongue:

----------


## Taurus

ես մինչև ընկնում եմ հասցնում եմ կանգնել, էտ էլ բոյով մարդու առավելություններից մեկն ա :Tongue:

----------


## Guest

> ես մինչև ընկնում եմ հասցնում եմ կանգնել, էտ էլ բոյով մարդու առավելություններից մեկն ա


Իսկ ես մազոխիստ եմ :Love:  Մինչև ընկնելը կարում եմ կարգին ռազգոն հավաքեմ… շրխք :Black Eye:  դզում ա :Love:

----------


## Աբելյան

դզում ա՞  :Shok: 
ես էլ եմ էս ձմեռ փորձելու

----------


## Lilushik

Գիտեք՝  մի բան եմ նկատել, երբ ընդհանրապես չեմ մտածում ընկնելու մասին, չեմ ընկնում… 
Իմ փորձից ձեզ  խորհուրդ, եթե չեք ուզում ընկնել, քայլեք որքան հնարավոր է արագ, գրեթե վազելով…Օգնում է :Hands Up: …

----------


## Belle

Ընկնելա պետք, որ բարձնալու հաճույքը զգաս:  :Hands Up: 
Ափսոս ես շաաատ հազվադեպ եմ ընկնում`տաիրն մի անգամ:   :Sad:

----------


## Աբելյան

էս տարի արդեն 2 անգամ ընկա

Մի անգամ ինտերնետ մտնելուց, որովհետև գետինը թաց էր (2 ոտի ու մի ձեռի վրա եմ ընկել), մի անգամ էլ՝ փողոցն անցնելուց: Վռազ էի, դե մայթերին մոտ միշտ էլ սառույց մնացած ա լինում, սղղացի, լավ ա ավտո-մավտո չկար (էտ անգամ էլ երկու ոտի ու երկու ձեռի վրա եմ ընկել)

----------


## VisTolog

Մեր շենքի դեմը. մինչև  խոր ամառ մերկասառույցա: :Sad:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Դեռ չեմ ընկել , բայց մի 2 անգամ գյաբռլամիշ լինելուց եմ պրծել , իսկ անցյալ տարի ծախկաձորում եմ ընկել դահուկներով իջնելուց ընթացքում մի քանի անգամ գլուխկոնծի տալով , ԱԴՐԵՆԱԼԻՆ :

----------


## Undina

Իմը ավելի դժվարա… Քանի որ աշխատանքի բերումով պիտի միշտ սոլիդ տեսք ունենամ բարձրակրունկ  "սապօկ"-ներով եմ… Փողոցում քայլում եմ ամեն քայլից առաջ մտածելով… :LOL:  դեռ էս տարի չեմ ընկել, բայց եթե մի շաբաթ էլ անընդմեջ էս "սապոկ"-ները հագնեմ, հաստատ կընկնեմ :Wink:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Մեր փողոցները ստեղծում են ակտիվ ապրելակերպի համար անհրաժեշտ բոլոր պայմանները :

----------


## Malu

Վերջին անգամ անցյալ տարի եմ ընկել, հենց ծննդյանս օրը սահադաշտի կողքը:
Մի քանի օր առաջ Երվանդի հետ քայլում էինք, թևը մտա, իբր ես չընկեմ, բայց 2 անգամ իրեն փրկեցի ընկնելուց: Թե ասա հույսս ում վրա էի դնում  :Tongue: 
Պարզապես պետք է ուշադիր լինել, թե ոտքդ ուր ես դնում, ու չփորձել մեծ քայլերով վազել  :Smile:  Համ էլ պետք է վստահ քայլել, պինդ քայլերով, և ոչ թե վախվխած  :Wink:

----------


## Երկնային

_Անցած տարիներին համարյա ոչ մի անգամ չէի ընկնում սառույցի վրա… 
բայս էս տարի մի քանի անգամ արդեն հաջողացրել եմ… այն էլ միշտ «ակումբի» հանդիպումներին գալուց…  երկու անգամ նույնիսկ աստիճաններով գլորվել եմ…_

----------


## Shah

> Իսկ դուք ինչե՞ր եք մշակում հանգիստ ու անվախ քայլելու համար:


դրա երեսից եկա էստեղ էլի...  :LOL:

----------

